# Help with Ubuntu - Can't conect to my wired connection.



## keithlaverty (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey, I installed Wubi on my PC yesterday and everything is swell, except I can't get my wired connection to connect to the web, it seems to know that the wire is in there but that's about it, when I try to open a website, it says 'Firefox cannot connect to "site"'

On windows this conection has, and still does work fine so it isn't the connection that's faulty.










Any help, I would appreciated.


----------



## Wogus (Aug 21, 2001)

Does your PC connect to a router, or does it connect directly to a cable or DSL modem?


----------



## keithlaverty (Jun 24, 2007)

It connects to a router first. (Netgear WPN824) I had Wubi on my laptop a while ago and it would connect wirelessly with it, so I don't think the router is the problem. Although I could be wrong.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

On that window you're showing, Unlock and then take a look at the properties for the wired connection. Should be 'Roaming enabled.'

Open a terminal window and type

ifconfig

and post the results here.

I think it's best to have the cable connected when you boot, but it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## keithlaverty (Jun 24, 2007)

OK I'll go down and boot it up now. Thanks for helping!


----------



## keithlaverty (Jun 24, 2007)

K here it is:
[email protected]:~$ ifconfig
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:15:58:6c:28:2c 
inet6 addr: fe80::215:58ff:fe6c:282c/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
Interrupt:19 Base address:0xf200 

eth0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:15:58:6c:28:2c 
inet addr:169.254.3.134 Bcast:169.254.255.255 Mask:255.255.0.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
Interrupt:19 Base address:0xf200 

lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:7940 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:7940 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:397192 (387.8 KB) TX bytes:397192 (387.8 KB)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This "inet addr:169.254.3.134 ..." is saying that it did not get an IP configuration from a Dhcp server (your router). But I think that the issue is before that--it seems to be trying to use ipv6 while ignoring ipv4.

I've been doing a lot of ifconfig on several PCs trying to get ethernet and various wireless cards to work and have not seen any ipv6 show up, and don't know why it is for you.

If it were my problem I'd be using my favorite web search engine with phrases such as "Ubuntu ipv6" to see how I could disable it or turn it off or whatever.

Sorry I can't really help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I was curious, so I searched. This seems to be the simplest find: http://benperove.com/howto/disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-804/

And here is more info, that I think ends up being the same "at the end of the day": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4


----------



## keithlaverty (Jun 24, 2007)

OK I tried a few of those methods but still I have the ''Address not found' error..

I had an error with the one from http://benperove.com/howto/disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-804/ I got the error in terminal [bash: blacklist: command not found]

I also tried this (got from a ubuntu forum):
1. sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases (or your preferred text editor)
2. Find the line: alias net-pf-10 ipv6 
3. Edit this to: alias net-pf-10 off ipv6
4. Save the file and reboot

&

Type about:config in your address entry bar (in firefox) 
Type "ipv6" in the filter 
Change the value of "network.dns.disableIPv6" to true

I tapped in ifconfig again just incase anything has changed that you guys can see.

[email protected]:~$ ifconfig
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:15:58:6c:28:2c 
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
Interrupt:19 Base address:0xf200

eth0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:15:58:6c:28:2c 
inet addr:169.254.3.134 Bcast:169.254.255.255 Mask:255.255.0.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
Interrupt:19 Base address:0xf200

lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:320 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:320 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:18896 (18.4 KB) TX bytes:18896 (18.4 KB)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like you did get rid of the ipv6, but maybe that wasn't the problem after all. Now that I'm actually on Ubuntu and looking at my ifconfig I see that I do have ipv6; I just never noticed it because it just adds one line as in the lo connection in your first ifconfig.

What I don't have is multiple instances of a connection, as you do for eth0, and don't see any evidence of avahi. A quick search indicates that is some special utility for making connections easier. Are you using this, and could it be the problem? I didn't read much about it; does it require a compatible router or special settings on the router?


----------



## keithlaverty (Jun 24, 2007)

After reading your post Terry, I went into Windows and checked my connection settings, and yes it did have two connections to the same source, so I disabled one of them, rebooted Ubuntu and woot - Internet is working now! 

But, now I've realized that the speed of any internet app, is EXTREMELY slow (it will take 1-2 minutes to load Google).. is there anything I can do to improve this even a tiny bit?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My toolbox for trouble shooting and fixing Linux networking problems is darn empty--so far the only thing in it is 'ifconfig' (and iwconfig for wireless). And I've only used it to see whether a connection is active and has a good IP configuration.

Let's take another look at your ifconfig. Actually, ifconfig eth0 should be sufficient. Below is my ifconfig wlan1 for comparison. wlan1 is my only connection at this time.

wlan1 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:1d:6a:24:78:7a 
inet addr:192.168.2.2 Bcast:192.168.2.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::21d:6aff:fe24:787a/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:19856 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:12860 errors:0 dropped:2 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
RX bytes:26469188 (25.2 MB) TX bytes:1358965 (1.2 MB)


----------

